# Confirmed Gary Strydom Comeback a Smart Business Decision



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Confirmed Gary Strydom Comeback a Smart Business Decision by Joe Pietaro After much speculation, it finally appears that Gary Strydom will in fact be coming back to competitive bodybuilding at the IFBB Pro World Masters Championship on December 10, 2011 at the Fillmore in Miami Beach. The legendary South African confirmed this during a video [...]

*Read More...*


----------

